# Exhaust buzzing noise. HELP!



## jcam1997 (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a 1997 Nissan 200SX SE with stock everything and it makes a buzzing noise when I hit 2500rpm-4000rpm while driving. I think it's from the exhaust. It only does it when I'm driving. I try to rev it in park and try to listen but it will only do i when I'm driving. This car was wrecked and had sat in the same spot for two years. Could this have something to do with it? I'm also thinking the noise could be from the muffler because it's louder when I ride in the back seat. I doubt it's a heat shield rattling because it would probably make the noise anytime. Any answers are appreciated.


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Exhaust leak?


----------



## Mr200 (Oct 21, 2007)

My car had this horrible rattling/buzzing sound at 30-60 MPH. Turned out to be the catalytic converter was busted up in pieces inside and they were flying around inside the housing making that horrible sound.

John


----------



## jcam1997 (Apr 4, 2009)

In the wreck, I think the radiator was pushed back and hit the the exhaust manifold. It looked like it kind of bent it or like it has a wrinkle in it. http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv165/jcam1572/exhaust.jpg


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

You might have a loose baffle in the muffler, they will vibrate and buzz. Grab the end of the exhaust and shake it you will soon tell if a baffle has come adrift.


----------



## Mr200 (Oct 21, 2007)

How I finally pinpointed the problem was to put the car on a lift with it running and walk around under the car listening for any suspicious sound. It was loudest at the muffler however the source was the cat. Unbolting the cat and looking inside it solved the mystery.

The car the exhaust had come from was Tboned and I theorize the impact damaged the catalyst inside the cat.

John


----------

